# Better Roots Blower!!!!



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Check this out!!!
http://www.starrperformance.com.au/ls1_twin_screw.html
Very nice....


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Looks pretty nice, but how much is it?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> Looks pretty nice, but how much is it?


I'm waiting on a response to an email!! I'm interested in the 3.3L kit, 15lbs on a 408 stroker!!!!! I'm getting bored and I'm gonna win the lottery this weekend! :cheers


----------



## John Millican (May 31, 2005)

I heard it was going to be close to $8K.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

John Millican said:


> I heard it was going to be close to $8K.


OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If it is I better win the lottery! :cheers


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Starr doesnt have a kit to fit the US version of the car, however.. someone here in the states is making that kit a reality for us yanks


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

That puts a big  on my face!!! BTW, they still haven't emailed me back, HUGE time difference....


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Screw type impellers are cool because the air flow is continuous. Some of the straighter semi-helix impeller designs get irritating because the air comes in as a series of staccato blasts. That's why you get that thumping sound underneath the blower whine sometimes...


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

$8k... and I was getting all excited about the possibility's of having one for my 05. Well that flew out the window fast.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

I like how they call 10psi "low boost"


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> $8k... and I was getting all excited about the possibility's of having one for my 05. Well that flew out the window fast.


That quote may be in $AUS. Multiply $8000 by .758989 to get the conversion into $US. If that's correct, then you're looking at $6K and change.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> That quote may be in $AUS. Multiply $8000 by .758989 to get the conversion into $US. If that's correct, then you're looking at $6K and change.


I could definetly live with that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BTW, still no answer! :willy:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

When it's 3 Tuesday afternoon here in San Francisco, it's 8 Wednesday morning in Sydney -- so those blokes will no doubt get back to you after they finish their first case of Victoria Bitter.

By the way, a brewery down there markets two beers. One is called Piss and the other is called Piss Weak (it's their light offering). 

Australia's my kind of place. My goal is to live in the US from April through September -- and Australia from October to March. Sort of a never ending summer kind of a thing.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> When it's 3 Tuesday afternoon here in San Francisco, it's 8 Wednesday morning in Sydney -- so those blokes will no doubt get back to you after they finish their first case of Victoria Bitter.
> 
> By the way, a brewery down there markets two beers. One is called Piss and the other is called Piss Weak (it's their light offering).
> 
> Australia's my kind of place. My goal is to live in the US from April through September -- and Australia from October to March. Sort of a never ending summer kind of a thing.


HEHEHEH, that's just what I needed after a long - long day! :cheers


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> When it's 3 Tuesday afternoon here in San Francisco, it's 8 Wednesday morning in Sydney -- so those blokes will no doubt get back to you after they finish their first case of Victoria Bitter.
> 
> By the way, a brewery down there markets two beers. One is called Piss and the other is called Piss Weak (it's their light offering).
> 
> Australia's my kind of place. My goal is to live in the US from April through September -- and Australia from October to March. Sort of a never ending summer kind of a thing.


rofl, afting living in Florida I'd much rather go for a never ending Fall/Spring or possibly even Winter.


----------



## dvillar (May 6, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Check this out!!!
> http://www.starrperformance.com.au/ls1_twin_screw.html
> Very nice....



If its forced induction that your looking for another possibility is Turbo's. Check out www.proturbokits.com there working on a twin turbo kit for the goat. No price tag yet, but there talking upto 1000 peak hp.... questionable, but if it's true you should rethink the drive train.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

I really don't know how they could get it up to 1k hp and make the car work without the drivetrain simultaneously exploding.

I'd much rather go with Lingenfelter's complete engine rebuild set-up and such. I talked to them about it and they've had a goat running at about 700-750 rwhp after complete installation. Comes with the heafty price tag of around $40k though.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I hear a rumor..... and remember this is a RUMOR, that there is a 1000rwhp GTO in existence..... the motor was dynoed, but once installed, the drivetrain (tranny and rear end  ) won't hold up! (GO FIGURE)


----------



## Goatacular (Jun 24, 2005)

I can believe it. That supercharger link u put up said a 427 with forged everything and a charger....estimated 1000 rwhp tahhhts outrageous!! Found a site by the Brother of Pontiac GTO Drift Car Championship leader Rhys Millen......Performance parts!..481hp supercharger right at 5g's ....and a 600hp Twin Turbo for 8,000....Cool Toys for the GTO!...Give it a look :cheers http://www.rodmillenstore.com/products.aspx?car=gto&category=engine


----------

